# It's Goodbye from him



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Well March next year will see me departing from the ranks of Panel Van Conversion owners.
After going to the NEC no less than 3 times last week (the last in the company of SWMBO to avoid any "I told you so's") I finally came to the conclusion that if I wanted to be able to afford to use it I couldn't run to the price of a van conversion with permanent bed. At least with the spec I wanted, after being used to the goodies on my beloved Tribute.

So I am going for a Low Profile coachbuilt-only a fraction longer than the equivalent van conversion, but also a bit wider so without doubt, less car park friendly.
I very nearly went for broke with the Moncayo Salsa panel van but finally opted for the Mooveo P608-I suspect I will be the first Mooveo owner on MHF.
My short list (of non panel vans) included the McLouis Lagan 250SE, Chausson Flash 02, Lunar Pinnacle FB, and Cerado T135.
What swayed us in the end was the Mooveo's Pilote ownership and consequent build quality (I hope), the sheer value for money of the van, the excellent (5 star) review by Which Motorcaravan of the P608's bigger brother, and the fact that it is built on the proper Fiat Motorhome chassis with the wider wheelbase.
One of my pet hates is the spectacularly inboard rear wheels of some coachbuilts when built on the standard chassis.

I will still mourn the loss of my Tribute though. Even after this last show I don't think anything in anywhere near the price range comes near to its sexy appearance, even with those black top rear panels (Whatever possessed them?)

I will get to keep the great Fiat chassis (my view anyway), with new anti water feature mods, slightly more powerful engine, and all my favourite bells and whistles.

Oh well, nothing is forever.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well decision made, I trust you will enjoy it, when do you get it?

Carol

Now off to have a look at one!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, having followed your purchase of the Tribute from before ordering, through all the Trials and Tributations right up to now, I am looking forward to following your next journey to the unknown  

just off to 'google' Mooveo P608  

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Harvey
I bet you sit there quietly chuckling to yourself, thinking "there he goes again".
Well the Tribute saga will be short (one year), busy (8000 miles and counting), and extremely enjoyable.
I really would recommend them to anyone-it's just us poor old souls realising that for longer trips, maybe a month or more, a fixed bed would be a blessing.
regards
Paul
And thanks Carol-will endeavour to enjoy in 2008.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Carol - why don't you read messages property, what were Oldenstar's first words...In March.... what did I ask...when do you get it.....

Sorry folks

But here is a link to a Mooveo I found...

http://www.mooveo.info/english/pdf/p608_en.pdf

6.07m long, no difference there really

width 2.3 - yes there is the rub.....

But we did the same, were going down to a panel van, didn't went for a low profile..... it was the width I would have preferred, the length hadn't bothered me, but instead of going down .6m we ended up going up .7m

Oh well, we prefer the fixed bed, and didn't like the Twin.... or others we saw, and you really do end up paying so much more in the end...

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we already have at least 2 MHF Mooveo owners 
80bongo and paintshop


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> we already have at least 2 MHF Mooveo owners
> 80bongo and paintshop


Hi Boss
Yes I did check afterwards and have PM'd them for info to see if I have made a terrible mistake. 8O


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to the ex Tribute club. Yes you will find that for the longer stays you have done right and besides that you can even walk past one and other in the van. :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Will be sad to see you move forums Paul, hope the Tribby is going to a good home, yours seemed to be one of the more trouble free productions. Are you part-exin ?

Cheers P


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Paul
You won't get rid of me that easy-I shall still be lurking around here.
Oh yes, certainly will be part exin, as you put it.
Very interesting really-before the NEC show went to a fairly local dealer re part exchange for a Twin, and was insulted by his valuation.
At the show nearly all offers were at least £3k more than his, and one or two were £4k more.
Of course it all comes down to PTC (price to change) and the dealers have to make a profit, but I don't like being taken for a total sucker. :twisted: 
At the show I found one or two of the sales people very good, and was sorry that I had to choose elsewhere.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hope it all works out for you matey,bet you will miss all the recalls and running repairs, :roll: fixed bed,mmmmmmmmm i would love one but not the size of the coachbulit at present, its all a tradeoff, keep us in touch,


----------

